# Breeding bettas



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok i just got a female betta.

Now i have another tank for her and shes doing ok and my male has a good bubble nest.

How many fry can i have in one mateing?Should i have her only lay eggs once or let her for 24 hours?How many gallon tanks should i get?how many fry can stay in a one gallon tank?:-D

Plz reply.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could have hundreds of fry in one spawn. You need to condition the male and female first and the breeding tank should be at least 20 gallons. You cannot raise fry in a one gallon container.You'll also need to plan ahead for food for the fry. They need microworms, infusonia and newly hatched brine shrimp. A lot of planning and research needs to go into breeding.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

The largest spawn recording I have been able to find and study was over 700 fry. SEVEN HUNDRED. Them bettas sure can crank some eggs out.... Most tend to be smaller though, around a hundred, which is still nothing to shake a stick at.
Bettas don't lay all the eggs in one embrace normally, so if you are trying to limit your spawn size, then yes, some people do separate the male and female after the second embrace (not usually the first, because sometimes bettas don't always do anything in the first and you may end up with a spawn size of... zero). However, this is easier said than done, catching the female when they aren't done breeding without disturbing the male or his bubble nest is a difficult task. If you mess up the bubble nest, then there goes the whole breeding, as the eggs will fall to the bottom and not hatch. This is one of the many reasons why it is recomended to have a large breeding/spawning tank - a 20 gallon long is the norm from my research. This gives you considerably more room to be able to have the bubblenest at one end of the tank, and then be able to get the female towards the far end for ease of removal.

Amount of grow-out tanks you will need: Each male will need one. If you have a spawn of one hundred fry (which is not uncommon at all) and assume approximately half will be male, then you will need fifty jars. The larger the spawn, the more males you are likely to get, and the more jars you will need. Females can be left together in the spawn tank to form a sorority, but I've also read that it gets a bit crowded in there by about three-four months of age even after all the males have been pulled. Afterall, about fifty betta fish in a 20 gallon is way overstocked and you will quickly loose most of them to ammonia poisoning. Some breeders I've read like to keep a couple spare 10 gallons around, and they will separate a dozen or so females off at the same time into those to ease the crowding problems.

Fry in a one gallon tank: How young a fry are we talking here? I wouldn't jar a betta until they are over three months of age, at which point in time I don't think they are really considered 'fry' anymore. The process of netting or cupping a fry can be very taumatic to them when they are young (baby bettas break) and the fry may well not survive the transfer. Besides, its best to leave them in the larger tank until they get older so they can properly develop by being able to swim around the larger tank. And when you are putting a betta into a one gallon, we're going to assume it is a male over three months of age. You only stick one male in each jar, otherwise you're asking for fighting bettas. Don't jar multiple females in a single gallon jar. It's too small. Females get left in the sorority in the main tank, or if they are too aggressive and need to be jarred, its by the same rule as males, one to a jar.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Gonna be at least 100 dead baby fry here, 
Jumping into something you have no clue of what your doing,
Let alone any compassion for the young fry your going to be sending to their death, should you succeed in a spawning!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

try www.bettatalk.com before even thinking about breeding.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a lot of good info about breeding there.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I know right! Her fish are awesome too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Her fish are beautiful.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Alot of people say her fish have never gotten better, I think they're blind


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Actually Gene Lucas (we breeders hero) had a spawn of more than 1000, yikes!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I heard someone say that her fish weren't particularly well bred but I don't know how they would know that.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Who? Faith?

Well bred, she breeds pure colors, marbles, and butterflies. I think the people who said her fish weren't well bred were looking more for of a multicolor.

They are once again blind.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they were talking about Faith. I think her fish are beautiful.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I checked her site and she has some great fish, also some good deals, with your first order you get a free betta and a free microworm culture. If alll her fish didnt cost like $60 I would buy a pair.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love her 4th of July bettas.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well she has a cull adoption program, plus you get 2 cultures, I sell my fish for $60 too (stopping till school gets out), but I try to include as much as possible, infusoria or microworm culture and other stuff are included with my fish, but enough of me,

I want to buy Gold Crusaders, and White Crystals, the crusaders to breed into my strain the Red Crusaders and The White Crystals to breed and sell.

* These strain names are me and Faith's property and it is prohibited to use these names as your own strain names, just to give you a heads up.


----------

